# Scout - GSD x Blue Heeler puppy



## Emurzyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey all! New to the forum and new to raising one of these guys. I know he's not a purebred GSD, but I was hard put to find many pictures of his mix. I thought I'd add a few. His mother was a 30 lb blue heeler, and his father a (roughly) 80 lb GSD. I was told it was an accidental litter, and the mother had to have a c-section. Out of seven, only two made it - one male, one female. I hope you enjoy the pictures!

At 6 weeks 









At 7 weeks - 7 lbs 12 oz. Next to the two jrt x beagle dogs









8 weeks - 9 lbs 5 oz









9 weeks - 12 lbs 8 oz









9.5 weeks (yesterday) learning how to lay down










Elena M.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I really like the picture from yesterday. He has such an expressive face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emurzyn (Nov 15, 2013)

He really does! And he's one of the most vocal dogs I've ever been around, too


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

so cute!!!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm melting! LOVE heelers.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What an adorable puppy! I bet he's smart as a whip too!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

omg he is soooooo CUTE!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Cute!!! wow


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's freaking adorable. You're gonna have fun with this one! GSD and Heeler?! Should be interesting as an adult! GSDs are vocal. Heelers, IME, are quiet unless they decide something needs a good talking to. I spent a lot of time with a neighbors blue heeler when I was younger. She was a blast! Wicked smart. Awesome dogs.


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

what a cutie pie!


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh, that one has grabbed my heart. I love the heelers also!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Handsome!!!


----------



## Emurzyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yeah, he's incredibly smart already, and I can't wait to see what he's like as an adult. Here's another photo from today! 

OHMYGODSNOW


----------



## Emurzyn (Nov 15, 2013)

He's almost five months now, so I thought I'd update with a few new pictures. He's got a bit of the heeler body, but he definitely looks and acts like a mini gsd. I think he weighs around 35-40 lbs now? 

This is him at roughly three months



















About four months old. He looks much bigger than he really is in the first photo, but like I said, mini-gsd! The physical change between this and the last photo is astonishing



















And today, almost five months old. That's a 15 lb jrt/beagle mix in the first photo for size reference.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable!! What a cutie :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I love him!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW I love him! He's so cute... love the look on his face playing with the JRT mix... cant wait to see how he grows up :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking dog! That just might be the perfect mix!


----------



## XeroZeus (Feb 23, 2014)

Cutest dog I have ever seen.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

He looks like he LOVES life. Happy to experience it all. Gorgeous pup


----------



## Emurzyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Honestly i forgot I had this thread up  but since i know you guys love photos on here, here's a smorgasbord from all ages to now!

Four weeks, our first photo 









He was such a tubby little fart









Quite the handsome little toddler though









With such a stubby little nose









Too short to reach anything, although he enjoyed watching the pigeons in the loft









He liked to hide behind curtains









But was oh so very proud when he scattered all my clothing across the house while I was taking a shower









He loves eating our pine trees









And looking adorable in general

















He's very photogenic









And loves being outside









Whether it's to stalk you down

















Or pretend nothing happened









He's very sneaky about getting his toys back form angry hawks (I'm a falconer)









And he'll stare at the bath faucet until you turn it on for him to play in









He likes ambushing his brothers...









...running wildly away...









...just to intercept the other one









then run away with snow all over his face


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics! I enjoyed going through them!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Love the pics!! He is a such a cutie!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessc760 (Feb 17, 2014)

Our German Shepherd would always go to the bathroom when we would let him inside and and he would stare at the faucet too! Like hello give me water human!:halogsd:


----------



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

He is so adorable! I've always had blue heelers and now I have my first GSD. Yours has such a combo of the characteristics of both. I could look at pictures of him everyday!!!


----------



## Emurzyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's a few more. He's 7.5 months old now and weighs roughly 45 pounds last time we weighed him.










Trying to help with dinner









Sleeping with...my shoe?









What's that, Mommy?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I want one too!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a handsome boy, looks like you have quite the menagerie.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for updating, he is growing up quickly!


----------



## Emurzyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Glad you guys like the photos! Yeah, we do have a bit of a menagerie lol - pheasant, quail, huns, pigeons (homers, fantails), snakes, dogs, chickens, ducks, and about a dozen big birds. I'll tell you one thing, with that many animal pens, that dog is never bored when he's outside!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh that face!!! What a cutie!


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

He truly does look like a miniature GSD. One of the neatest looking dogs I've ever seen, and he sounds like a lot of fun too!


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!

Stunning photography, too!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

He's a real looker! Wow! Very impressive! I really like his size too!


----------



## Emurzyn (Nov 15, 2013)

This is Scout's 1st birthday, so here are some updated photos from this week. I think that's the last I'll add to this thread unless he changes color or something dramatic lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Noooooooooo, don't stop posting photos! 

We need to keep seeing him!

How much does he weigh now? :wub:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Almost topping a purebred GSD. How beautiful. I want one too! What is is is personality like? Curious about that.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

He's a beauty and looks like he is Mr. Personality! He also looks like he would be good @ agility


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope you do continue to update, he's so handsome :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Scout is so adorable. He looks like he just loving life!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

GREAT looking dog!
Please continue to post!


----------



## Emurzyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Awh thanks for the replies, guys! I didn't realize the thread was still being followed after......over five months haha. 

Sunflowers: He weighs in between 45# and 50#, but he's very lean and fit. He still has to bulk out, but right now, he's just narrow from the front. It's interesting though, his head and shoulders and chest are deep and stocky from the side, but his hips and hind legs are so small in comparison! His furry mane looks hilarious. If you can't see the rest of him, it makes him look so much bigger than he really is. 



















He prefers to wake us up by clambering all over and whuffling his nose into our faces. Or just standing regally (painfully) on my hip. 



















Cuddling is his number one priority after playing, and he always, somehow, manages to weasel his way around wherever he wants to be. 



















He's generally pretty good about getting his toenails clipped, though he does end up in some pretty tight contortions...










And oh my god, this dog loves to jump. And ****, can he jump well























































Katerlena: Yes, he would probably excel at agility. I've done a few basic training exercises with him, and he just loves it. Especially the leaping over obstacles part lol. He also loves pushing his basketball around. Isn't there a sport that consists of rolling balls around?










We have quite a few animals, as I mentioned before. He practically lives for herding things. Herd the dogs, herd the chickens, herd me and my boyfriend around... he's quite good at his job. 



















Except when he isn't...



















wolfy dog: His personality is just like it looks like. Incredibly inquisitive, full of energy and fun, always smiling and playing. Training him is like always running two steps behind. He's so intelligent, it's difficult to keep him occupied sometimes because he soaks things in and moves on so fast. I've never had a dog that goes through quite so many toys and bones as fast as he does. If he's not kept busy, mentally or physically, every moment of every day, he gets a wild look in his eyes.

When we play rough, his favorite tactic (besides mouthing on everything, of course) is to simply slap you with his paws like a boxer. Stop playing and stare at him silently too long and....SMACK across the face and doggy in your lap. He thinks it's the best thing in the world.

If I'm doing anything in a 50' radius and he catches sight of me, he has to race over and snuffle around with his nose practically on top of my hand so he can be a part of whatever it is I'm doing. We live on 10 acres of open grassland, but he's never tried to run away. Fantastic dog for alerting us about strange noises on the property, and he can switch from happy-go-lucky dork to intimidating guard dog on a dime. 

He's definitely a bit overly confident though on home ground. Scout thinks he's on top of the world. Up until two months ago, he got along fantastically with both our little hunting dogs, but recently, he and the smaller one get into tussles frequently over petty things. They're both a little arrogant, and it doesn't mesh well. Neither likes to back down or accept defeat, which makes for a few tense situations. Scout's got an appointment at the vet to get neutered next weekend, so that ought to help a little bit. I'm working on some operant conditioning to get them to cooperate, but it's slow going.

He vocalizes some, but it's less "talking" and more whining to get your attention or to escape a hug. Other than that, it's pretty straight forward GSD behavior lol.










Oh, and he thinks he can herd the vacuum too.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

He sounds fantastic!!!!
What of dock diving for the jumper in him??


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I am enamored with this guy...Such a big personality and his face is so expressive.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

What a cool dog! I love him


----------



## Emurzyn (Nov 15, 2013)

I've had so many people suggest dock diving, that I might have to look into that this spring! God knows, he's got enough energy and willingness to jump into water.... He's weighing in a few pounds over 50 these days, so when he tries to leap into my arms while I'm just standing around, ya definitely feel it!

We had our first snow of the winter up here in Spokane today. Managed to get a few good shots of the mutt. You know what that means....picture spam!!!


----------



## Emurzyn (Nov 15, 2013)

This is my favorite progress photo though...


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Your dog looks so fun!!!! For dock diving, he looks like he may also excel in extreme vertical dog jumps. 

I've a cattle dog at home and he is the lazy version with crazy mixed in.


----------



## Three Scoops (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow these photos are great! Awesome looking dog.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Absolutely GORGEOUS dog!!! LOVE your awesome photos. :wub:


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

He looks so happy. Thanks for sharing.


----------

